# First time using Zaino



## hibbyni (Jun 30, 2006)

I've been looking forward to giving a Zaino a try, and finally got a (fairly) dry day to do so.

I used Zaino detailing clay, Meguiar's Scratch X, a Fairy Liquid-wash as per Sal Zaino's recommendation, Zaino Z2 and Z5 polish/sealants and Zaino Z8 Gloss Enhancer with Sonus waffle-weave drying towel, Meguiar's super-plush buffing towels/ applicators (for the alloys) and Zaino applicators.

It took about 7/8 hours but I'm impressed with the finish, and a wee top-up once a week of the layerable Z2 should help keep the car tidy through winter.

It was a helluva process but following the detailed instructions/ comments from on here helped a huge amount. I wouldn't recommend anyone attempting it for the first time without them!

One disappointment was how much lint/ wee flying around bits came off the Meguiar's super-plush buffing towels. I'd washed them first to avoid just that.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Very nice, good finish achieved on a silver, where about's you from?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Very nice finish. I did my Focus with Z2 pro & ZFX what a day I know how u feel The silver finish is great The Z8 will keep it looking tip top and like me it should last the winter!!!!


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Very nice, another Zaino convert :thumb:


----------



## cj romeo (Jul 12, 2007)

Excellent, I first used Zaino after seeing great results on a silver car.

Its so hard to get any depth on silver, but Zaino does the trick.

I find that 1 coat does nothing and that 3-5 coats is as good as it gets.

I have 3 on the 159 for winter and will put 3 on the 147 in the next week or so when/if my ZFX turns up from Germany!


----------



## jonnygearbox (Sep 18, 2007)

looks gorgeous


----------



## hibbyni (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm in Ballyclare. I've got the Zaino bug now, so I ordered some of the new Clear Seal and some Z8 spray as well - I want to see if I can get any more depth to the finish, although I know I'll have my work cut out with silver!


----------



## hibbyni (Jun 30, 2006)

Here's the latest progress with Zaino Clear Seal and Z8 spray added, although the pics don't really show the gloss effect very well:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice, did you see an increase in gloss when using Z-CS? When using it on my silver alloys I always notice a good increase so thought it would be great on a silver car.


----------



## hibbyni (Jun 30, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Very nice, did you see an increase in gloss when using Z-CS? When using it on my silver alloys I always notice a good increase so thought it would be great on a silver car.


Thanks.

I definately noticed an increase in gloss, but it's frastrating working on a silver car as I know it'd be a like a mirror by now if it was a darker car.


----------



## hibbyni (Jun 30, 2006)

Updated the pics a couple of posts up as the sun surprised me by making an appearance, so I took some more.


----------

